# Casemod Residente evil (Umbrella Corporation )



## dougfanibil (Mar 3, 2014)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
SETTING .
MOTHERBOARD = ASUS ROG Maximus IV GENE- Z / GEN3 INTEL 1155
= PROCESSOR Intel ® Core I7 3770K 3.50ghz , 8mb , Ivy Bridge
= MEMORY Memory Kingston Hyper X 2400mhz Beast 16gb ( 4 X 4gb ) Ddr3
BOARD SEE IT = EVGA 02G Gtx760 2GB DDR5 ACX -
SSD RAID 0 = 2 Ssd , Kingston HyperX 3k 240GB Sh103s3/240g EVERY HUM .
SOURCE = Source Thermaltake 850w Modular Smart M Series 80 + Bronze Sp- 8
enclosure = Thermaltake element v nvidia edition ( vl200l1w2z )
Fully modified , all hand made ??by me with parts made ??in

acrylics and so on.
Cooler Controller Aerocool Touch 2100
Sleeve cable kit white vermelha.montados mesh .
1 24-pin
2 vga 6 pin pci ex
1 connector force near processor.
CABLES USB HD , SON , RESET . Sleeve
CABLES OF FANS Sleeve
pump cables , cable leds and neon Sleeve bar.

Parts watercooling : (wc )

= RADIATOR Radiator XSPC EX360 Crossflow color .
RESERVOIR = FrozenQ Liquid Fusion V Series Reservoir 250mm w / Side

Ports - UV Blue ( POM )
BOMB = Watercooler Pump Laing Thermotech D5t Ecocirc Strong/810n
Waterblock EK Supreme LTX Waterblock = Nickel CSQ ( Intel ) with blue leds
Hard acrylic tubing Primochill
8 Compression Holy PrimoChill rigid 3/8in ID x 1/2in-anodizado white
1 MOD P / Pump Koolance Laing D5 Acetal Multiport
2 CASES OF ALUMINIUM TANK .
XSPC 1 Extender C / Chrome Two Male Threads
1 Temperature Sensor Water D' XSPC red LED
Curve 1 / 45 ° elbow Ek Rotational Water cooler Rosca De quarter bitspower .
1 Enzotech 90 Degree Rotary Fitting Water Cooler Thread G1 / 4 .
1 Fluid Alphacool Ckc Kelvin Catcher ( Colorless ) already inside the water cooler systems
8 fans 12x12 Phobya nano - g14 silent waterprof painted ( white and

red)
1 fan controller own cabinet top , controls 3 fans .
1 Flow Meter C / Two Red Threads ¼ .

*Mods:*
Parts that have in the cabinet and other made ??by me .


* 2 T -virus green / blue . Resident Evil- hcg Case T -virus & Anti - Virus .

Suitcase T -virus !
Full-scale replica of the T - Virus and Anti-Virus Resident franchise
Evil.Edção limited . numbered .
Manufacturer : Hollywood Collectibles
Scale: 1:1
Approximate size : 20 cm
It features :
- One (1 ) case cover with aluminum Acrylic
- Umbrella logo printed on the acrylic case
- One (1 ) capsule of the T - Virus illuminated Blue LED
- One (1 ) capsule antivirus illuminated Green LED
1 gtx 760 backplate done in acrylic covered with carbon fiber and

letters and logo Umbrella Corporation
1 motherboard backplate made ??in white acrylic with carbon fiber

white
5 pci cover red logo and name Thermaltake ( white ) .
1 cover the acrylic with biological source logo with carbon fiber

white
1 the front cover made ??of acrylic carbon fiber

white.
1 support finishing acrylic pump between the reservoir

white leds
* Part of the roof and the front was made ??of acrylic and framed . made soon

umbrellar Corporation in the ceiling where it is
the 3 radiator fans .
* Logo Umbrella is the ceiling where the fans have 3 white LEDs .
* Front where is the hand with the blood effect and effect

and etched on glass with LED brancos.e
* Parties with white carbon details and red ribbon fiber.
* Brings part of the motherboard cover made of acrylic mold of

all wires and finishing carbon fiber
and red details .
* Support 2 T -virus made ??of acrylic
* 2 Support acrylic worked w / ssd making the effect of the T- virus.
* Letters from Resident Evil made ??of acrylic and crystal finish

Red carbon fiber .
* Logo Ttsport made ??of acrylic finished crystal and fiber

Red carbon.
Thermaltake Tt * Logo Feite acrylic in 3 parts finished

and glass fiber and carbon red
white .
* Logo in red acrylic ModersBr Thermaltake .
* 3 pesinhos done in acrylic top with crystal fiber

carbon red and white with red LEDs and
white.
* 2 COLD CATHODE red underside of the Umbrella logo on the part of

Up on the roof .
* 1 green COLD CATHODE . 1 ssd and green T -virus .
* 1 Blue COLD CATHODE . 1 ssd and blue T -virus .
* 4 buttons on the back of the cabinet that turns on / off the LEDs .

( separate )
* Office painted matte white and some parts with adhesives fiber

white carbon.
* Window side cut his hand with excellent finishing and cutting

acrylic crystal window.
other side sticked like in the pictures .


----------



## sttubs (Mar 4, 2014)

Awesome build!


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 4, 2014)

nice build, but the red accent looks too much
but overal its a nice build


----------



## dougfanibil (Mar 4, 2014)

Hello, I did everything in casemod matching the theme of the Umbrella Corporation, who have seen the movie know you have the T-virus that are (blue) and viruses (green) anti virus. blue is the virus, the purpose was to use the blue that is the water cooler itself, as the computer was infected by the virus. white and red color theme is now the Umbrella, I hope it clarified what was my purpose. Thank you.


----------



## sate200 (Mar 8, 2014)

Congrats the nobel friend!! This is nice mod and water cooler config!! 10 forever, but nice job!!!


----------



## bleach4 (Mar 29, 2014)

WOW! GREAT MANN!!!!


----------



## Devon68 (Mar 31, 2014)

Very nice work. I am really impressed how awesome it looks. Congratulations on winning the Guru3D Rig of the month award.


----------



## dougfanibil (Mar 31, 2014)

Obrigado, você merece


----------



## Devon68 (May 1, 2014)

Nice job, you are the seventh person I gave 10/10 and you deserve it.


----------



## dougfanibil (May 1, 2014)

[QUOTE = "Devon68, pós: 3101363, membro: 146624"]. Bom trabalho, você é a sétima pessoa que eu dei 10/10 e você merece [/ QUOTE]

Muito obrigado pelo reconhecimento.


----------



## nem (May 19, 2014)

Fucking awesome design O.O


----------

